# Lucifer (Supernatural) vs God of War-verse



## Judas (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS5cv6hRYsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2012)

they might last a bit longer then the SPN gods did


----------



## familyparka (Feb 20, 2012)

Top Tier in GoW and feats please?


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't think most of GoW verse can even hurt him. I guess Blades of Olymus/Chaos/whatever might be equated to an Archangels blade...

On the flipside Lucifer is a life wiper/planet buster with a fuck ton of hax. They're stronger than him, maybe faster (reaction time etc: ) but physical stats mean nothing to an Archangel.

Stealing my thread idea you fucker.


----------



## Judas (Feb 20, 2012)

Do something about it ^ (use bro).


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

shut up.

anyway, i think any archangel would be enough to solo God of War  let alone lucy. hell, arugbly below them could do it.


----------



## familyparka (Feb 20, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Top Tier in GoW and feats please?



Hello? Someone?


----------



## Judas (Feb 20, 2012)

Infinite Frustration Requiem.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

time loops ftw


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

thread should be renamed

Lucy goes OJ Simpson on another pantheon of Gods (featuring titans and kratos)


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 20, 2012)

Feats for Lucifer now please hes gonna have a tough time taking down the entire verse as is if hes just a lifewiper for regular humans and not a legit Planetbuster.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 20, 2012)

I get the feeling that someone who can boil the Earth isn't going to have a whole lot of problems smashing the GoWverse.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2012)

Which TV show would you like to go to ? (c)


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

Your body submits, your heart succumbs, so why does yor mind resist?

can't be assed to find that list of feats me, you and sanji compiled


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

him trapping kratos in barney the dinosaur would be glorious.


----------



## familyparka (Feb 20, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Feats for Lucifer now please hes gonna have a tough time taking down the entire verse as is if hes just a lifewiper for regular humans and not a legit Planetbuster.



Actually he made an Angel explode with just a snap of his fingers, so I'm not sure if you have actually watched Supernatural.

Also, he is not a Planetbuster, he was just going to destroy the Earth by fighting with Michael


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2012)

he can be like Kuma except with dimensional TV shows 

+ he's mostly polite, so he might really enquire as to their preferred destination


----------



## Judas (Feb 20, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Feats for Lucifer now please hes gonna have a tough time taking down the entire verse as is if hes just a lifewiper for regular humans and not a legit Planetbuster.



-True form is incorporeal. 
-True form is more than likely above skyscraper sized.
-Doesn't have a soul.
-Can teleport.
-Completely wasted a horde of pagan gods such as Ganesh, Odin, and Mercury (To be fair, they're rather featless)
-Can see concepts such as War, Famine, Pestilence, and Death.
-Immune to time manipulation
-Bound Death to his will with a spell although, the mechanics of the spell are unknown.
-Angels in general transcend dimensions and Lucifer can regenrate his vessel even if it's incinerated.
-Time travel (standard angelic ability)
-Create timeloops at a whim.
-Standard angel sees time as a fluid
-In the year 2014 he was able to tell that Dean was sent by Zachariah from an alternate reality, and considering his status as an archangel, and being the one that taugh Gabriel how to reality warp on the scale he did, it should be well within his capability.
-His arrival on Earth invoked natural phenomana such as earthquakes, hurricanes, and tornadoes across the globe.
-Him simply camping in Detroit caused to the temperature to drop roughly 20 degrees in a 5 block radius.
-An angels true form melts your eyes if you gaze upon it and they make your head explode if you hear their true voice, Lucifer is leaps and bounds beyond your standard angel.
-Superior to Raphael who absorbed all of the electricty on the East Coast by simply making an appearance.
-Superior to Gabriel who created his own dimension that was pretty damn expansive.
-A fight between him and Michael would  roast the planet as a side effect of their battle.
-Anna, an angel who is much weaker than him, survived a fall from Heaven that made people mistake for a shooting star.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

he sends kratos back in time and loops him into killing his family morningkratos


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

can't forget making peoples molecules accelerate to the point to which they just explode

Your body submits, your heart succumbs, so why does yor mind resist?

case in point


----------



## Helel (Feb 20, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Top Tier in GoW and feats please?



Clotho: the spinner of the Threads of Fate.
Lahkesis: determine the destinies of Gods and mortals alike.
Atropos: ended mortal's lives by cutting their thread of life.

In God of War II, Lahkesis allowed the Gods to win the Titan War and purposely allowed Kratos to meet with her. Lahkesis is the only sister who Kratos sees and speaks with before he actually confronts them in their temple. When he arrived, she told him he cannot change his fate. But the Ghost of Sparta, fueled by Gaia's encouragement, fought against her at her throne. When he defeats her, she summons Atropos to take him back into the past to his fight with Ares to destroy the Blade of the Gods so he'd die in both time lines. But he stopped the sister and returned to the Throne Room to fight both of them. After a vivious battle, he ultimately imprisons both of them in a mirror and then shatters it, erasing them from existence.

----

Atropos is the eldest Sister of Fate. Perhaps the cruelest of the sisters, she has the power to alter the histories of anyone she chooses. She spends the majority of her time within the body of Lahkesis. After Kratos defeats Lahkesis, who refuses to help him, Atropos reveals herself as she grabs Kratos and uses the mirrors to bring him to the past, where he battled Ares. On top of the Blade of the Gods, the sword that allowed Kratos to kill Ares, Atropos attempted to change Kratos' fate by destroying the sword. Atropos battled Kratos and was eventually defeated, and left trapped in the past. When Lahkesis attacked once again, Atropos was partially freed from her mirror prison. However, the two sisters were not able to kill Kratos, who used the Amulet of the Fates to give himself enough time to beat Atropos back into the mirror. Kratos then proceeded to shatter it, leaving Atropos unable to help her sister for a time. In the end, Kratos defeated both Atropos and Lahkesis at once when the former attempted to hold him still, only for Kratos to escape and trick Lahkesis into stabbing Atropos instead. Kratos then used the sisters' last inter-dimensional mirror to trap them inside before shattering it, erasing them from existence.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not seeing a whole lot in durability feats or exactly how any of his abilities will be doing much if anything at all to some of the characters in GOW.


----------



## Judas (Feb 20, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I'm not seeing a whole lot in durability feats



Does it matter?



> or exactly how any of his abilities will be doing much if anything at all to some of the characters in GOW.



Like who?


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

lucifer kinda doesn't need durability 

but hell, if anna can survive a fall that made people think she was a meteor/shooting star. if lucy's fight with michael was going to roast the planet as a side effect.


----------



## familyparka (Feb 20, 2012)

Gimmick Puppet said:


> Clotho: the spinner of the Threads of Fate.



Lucifer is Above the Fate.



Gimmick Puppet said:


> Lahkesis: determine the destinies of Gods and mortals alike.



Again, to determine the destinies hasn't shown to stop beings such as Angels.



Gimmick Puppet said:


> Atropos: ended mortal's lives by cutting their thread of life.



He is Immortal...


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 20, 2012)

The Fates were incompetent enough to lose to Kratos despite being capable of retroactive murder and controlling his destiny, so I wouldn't give them good odds against Lucifer.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

lucifer can regenerate his vessel from being totally incinerated, his angelic essence of sorts exists on another plane and he just regenerates his vessel

god help them if he decides to show his true form


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

also Atropos appeared in Supernatural, she had casuality and time manipulation too. Castiel and Balthazar were immune to it, those two are way below Lucy in the angel hierarchy


----------



## Judas (Feb 20, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> lucifer can regenerate his vessel from being totally incinerated, his angelic essence of sorts exists on another plane and he just regenerates his vessel
> 
> god help them if he decides to show his true form


----------



## familyparka (Feb 20, 2012)

From what you guys have been telling here, Lucy basically ends without a scratch...


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 20, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> also Atropos appeared in Supernatural, she had casuality and time manipulation too. Castiel and Balthazar were immune to it, those two are way below Lucy in the angel hierarchy



She did imply that Lachesis and Clotho could kick Castiel's ass, though.


----------



## Helel (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, Lucifer rapes.


----------



## familyparka (Feb 20, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> She did imply that Lachesis and Clotho could kick Castiel's ass, though.



Actually, no. She just said that he couldn't save Sam and Dean from both of em trying to kill them. At no time did she implyed they could even harm Cass...


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 20, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Actually, no. She just said that he couldn't save Sam and Dean from both of em trying to kill them. At no time did she implyed they could even harm Cass...



Eh, the impression I got was basically 'kill me and you're fucked'. She mentions that Sam and Dean would be 'target one' on the revenge list, implying that others (like Castiel) would be next, and she's perfectly fine with threatening both of them, which would be kind of odd if they could kill her and get away with it.


----------



## Judas (Feb 20, 2012)

Gimmick Puppet said:


> Yes, Lucifer rapes.





familyparka said:


> Actually, no. She just said that he couldn't save Sam and Dean from both of em trying to kill them. At no time did she implyed they could even harm Cass...



Here's the scene.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Season 6 Episode 17: My Heart Will Go On said:
			
		

> ATROPOS That angel went and created 50,000 new souls for your war machine.
> 
> CASTIEL You're confused.
> 
> ...






Seems more like she was getting at Castiel not being able to fight the war in Heaven and protect the Winchesters at the same time.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

Balthazar's awkward line is the best


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2012)

Balthazar was best angel

DAMN I MISS HIM


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 20, 2012)

Either way, Castiel and Balthazar were indeed immune to the time dickery. Trying it on Lucifer is probably a bad idea...


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 20, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> lucifer kinda doesn't need durability


Okay this statement sounds ridiculous 
If his body can be destroyed by something that would be the cap of his durability. I don't care about him being able to regenerate after that because that has nothing to do with durability.




The Penetrator said:


> but hell, if anna can survive a fall that made people think she was a meteor/shooting star. if lucy's fight with michael was going to roast the planet as a side effect.



Yeah that's still not telling me anything relevant to how I can gauge this characters durability.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

hell doesn't lucifer in season 5 have a feat of doing it?

and it's outright implied that he's beyond the concept of reality.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

> Okay this statement sounds ridiculous
> If his body can be destroyed by something that would be the cap of his durability. I don't care about him being able to regenerate after that because that has nothing to do with durability.



how the fuck is it ridiculous? 

you destroy his vessel>not his true form (which is incorporeal)>his angelic essence which exists on another plane brings back his vessel.

it isn't rocket science .

there are 3 stages here

his vessel (which god of war might be able to take care of, with hax though i doubt it through sheer raw power, they probably get skullfucked though)

his true form (which skullfucks them regardless)

and his angelic essence which none of them can reach.



> Yeah that's still not telling me anything relevant to how I can gauge this characters durability.



what a planet roasting as a side effect of their battle with them not being bothered in the slightest? It's outright implied by Zachariah they have done this shit on other planets IIRC.


----------



## Judas (Feb 20, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Okay this statement sounds ridiculous
> If his body can be destroyed by something that would be the cap of his durability. I don't care about him being able to regenerate after that because that has nothing to do with durability.
> 
> 
> ...



His limits were hammered .

So what's GoW best feat of destructive output? Doesn't look like their hax is going to cut it.


Also what Ulti said.


----------



## Sygurgh (Feb 20, 2012)

Didn’t Lucifer search a whole city in a manner of seconds (confirmation)? That would put him well above anyone of the GoW-verse. Anyway, it doesn’t change the fact that it’s a rape…


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2012)

> His limits were hammered here.


that _might_ have been overkill 

but a family men thread nonetheless


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

that was castiel and it's arguble.

it was what the mechanics were but if it was speed seems like occams razor to me, it was calced at 5 digit mach.

even then castiel waltzed through a gas explosion to save the winchesters while they were in same room it was happening in


----------



## familyparka (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, we all miss Balthazar


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

even castiel was saddened when he had to kill balthazar


----------



## Judas (Feb 20, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> that was castiel and it's arguble.
> 
> it was what the mechanics were but if it was speed seems like occams razor to me, it was calced at 5 digit mach.
> 
> even then castiel waltzed through a gas explosion to save the winchesters while they were in same room it was happening in



More than that. The explosion was right in their face.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksoPcEAtqp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Herekic (Feb 21, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Feats for Lucifer now please hes gonna have a tough time taking down the entire verse as is if hes just a lifewiper for regular humans and not a legit Planetbuster.





He is a reality warper.

Gabriel, who is less experienced/weaker than him, could do things like create timeloops(dean died like 1,000 times and everything just kept resetting groundhog day style), literally pull people into an aternate dimension of his own creation(a TV land), and was basically unkillable.


and this is in a VESSEL. angel's true forms are gigantic masses of pure cosmic force(castiel's real form was said to be the size of the chrysler building). they have to take on human vessels because if they personally came to earth they'd wipe out everything near them


So good luck with that. you can't stab pure energy.


----------



## Herekic (Feb 21, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> that was castiel and it's arguble.
> 
> it was what the mechanics were but if it was speed seems like occams razor to me, it was calced at 5 digit mach.
> 
> even then castiel waltzed through a gas explosion to save the winchesters while they were in same room it was happening in






See, this is pointless because castiel isn't an arcangle,


Arcs like gabriel or the even more powerful lucifer can freely control time. ie, speed means nothing to them. 


they can be as fast as they want to be. not that with their reality warping abilites they'd ever even need to move anyways.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 21, 2012)

but of course

but y'know, speed is all the rage these days.


----------



## Judas (Feb 21, 2012)

need for speed: obd edition


----------



## Ulti (Feb 21, 2012)

i would buy that.

probably be the best one since...Most Wanted  Carbon was good but I just...lost interest


----------



## Judas (Feb 21, 2012)

Personally, I never went beyond Most Wanted.


----------



## posterer (May 29, 2012)

I'm just curoius here on how will lucifer win here. The way I see it any lesser god in god of war would SOLO the whole supernatural verse including god and death.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 29, 2012)

Unecessary necro. Lucifer and Michael's fight would roast the earth as a side effect.


----------



## posterer (May 29, 2012)

So what? The war between the titans and the olympians forged the landscapes of the mortal world. Furtheremore, the sky was too damaged too. So after that atlas holds the sky on his shoulders.


----------



## Gone (May 29, 2012)

1) Obvious trolls

2) Lucifer and Michaels fight would have been more like multiple nukes going off, at best country-continent level destruction. Thats why Dean saying yes was the lesser of two evils, a lot of people would die, but less than if Lucifer went unoposed and roasted the whole planet.


----------



## posterer (May 29, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> 1) Obvious trolls
> 
> 2) Lucifer and Michaels fight would have been more like multiple nukes going off, at best country-continent level destruction. Thats why Dean saying yes was the lesser of two evils, a lot of people would die, but less than if Lucifer went unoposed and roasted the whole planet.



First of all I'm not trolling, I'm just giving facts.
Second you don't have to explain to me about supernatural since I watched all the episodes.
And third you didn't prove anything since roasting earth doesn't compare with damaging the sky.


----------



## Scratchy (May 29, 2012)

Because 'damaging the sky' is so quantifiable, right?


----------



## posterer (May 29, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> Because 'damaging the sky' is so quantifiable, right?



You obviously lack knowledge about greek mythology which is what god of war is based on.
In greek myth the sky is everything except earth(Gaia), which makes it the cosmos. And I am not making this up. Read theoi.com about this.


----------



## posterer (May 29, 2012)

Here is a paragraph from theoi.com:
The Titanes were eventually deposed by Zeus and cast into the pit of Tartaros. Hesiod describes this as a void lying beneath the foundations of the cosmos, where earth, sea and sky all have their roots. Here the Titanes shift in cosmological terms from being holders of heaven to bearers of the entire cosmos.


----------



## Gone (May 29, 2012)

posterer said:


> First of all I'm not trolling, I'm just giving facts.
> Second you don't have to explain to me about supernatural since I watched all the episodes.
> And third you didn't prove anything since roasting earth doesn't compare with damaging the sky.



Lol you said the GOW verse was higher than God and Death. How does damaging the sky compare with creating the universe?


----------



## posterer (May 29, 2012)

Actually Gaia is beyond them both since she is omniscient omnipresent and she was the one who created the sky/heavens which makes her nigh omnipotent.
btw God in supernatural isn't omnipotent since death would reap him.


----------



## posterer (May 29, 2012)

There are even more deities in greek mythology. Chaos being the first deity predating time and he is stated to be everything and nothing. Others include nyx though a lesser deity than gaia but even zeus feared her. She is also the mother of thanatos who is death in greek myth. Thanos makes an appearance in god of war ghost of sparta a psp game.


----------



## Nevermind (May 29, 2012)

posterer said:


> You obviously lack knowledge about greek mythology which is what god of war is based on.
> In greek myth the sky is everything except earth(Gaia), which makes it the cosmos. And I am not making this up. Read theoi.com about this.



The feats from the myths don't automatically become the feats in the games.

Because the guys in God of War totally have universal feats now.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 29, 2012)

Why isn't this thread locked...I thought necroed threads get locked.


----------



## Gone (May 29, 2012)

posterer said:


> Actually Gaia is beyond them both since she is omniscient omnipresent and she was the one who created the sky/heavens which makes her nigh omnipotent.
> btw God in supernatural isn't omnipotent since death would reap him.



Death would reap him, not kill him, theres a difference. In a show like SUpernatural where life and death is pretty much a revolving door, and there is an afterlife, dying in no way makes something not omnipotent. For all we know the God of Supernatural will eventually die by his own will, or Death could be full of shit.

Not that Im saying the God of supernatural is omnipotent. For the purpose of these debates there should be no omnipotents. First off any match againt an omnipotent is pointless, caus the other person will lose, and since you cant have two omnipotent beings a match with more than one would be a paradox anyway.

God in various fictions, TOAA, Eru, etc. They may be omnipotent in their own fiction, but in these debates the best you can say is they would be universal-multiversal.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 29, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> The feats from the myths don't automatically become the feats in the games.
> 
> Because the guys in God of War totally have universal feats now.



I dunno, if he wants to play it that way maybe we should use MVC Supernatural logic.

You know, where Lucifer no sells universe busters.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 29, 2012)

That reminds me could there be any universal near omnipotents or omnipotents if the author states that they are?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 29, 2012)

Does a bear shit in the woods


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> I dunno, if he wants to play it that way maybe we should use MVC Supernatural logic.
> 
> You know, where Lucifer no sells universe busters.





> Let?s put things in to perspective.
> 
> Kali is a Goddess capable of destroying the universe. The Gods of supernatural were usually at their peak myth power in the past. Kali?s religion is even bigger today. So she is even stronger. Yet she couldn?t do jack shit to Lucifer.
> 
> ...


this


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 29, 2012)

High end multiversal and that guy is an administrator over there.


----------



## Rax (May 29, 2012)

Kratos wins.

He fights his way out of Hades and hurts Lucifer a tiny bit each time until....



















Win


----------



## Navy Scribe (May 29, 2012)

What the hell am I reading???

Come on GOW Fans.

I am pretty sure he is Planetary


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 29, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Link removed



Haha.

Oh wow, that thread got bumped.

.... And Helel's still going at it.


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> The feats from the myths don't automatically become the feats in the games.
> 
> Because the guys in God of War totally have universal feats now.



The feats from the myth do apply since the story is based on greek mythology. So everything that happened before the story of kratos is true.


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Many here seem to think that gabriel the archangel is universal because he created a tv land or another universe. And by powerscaling all the archangels are universal.
In god of war 1 ares creates a much larger universe (an endless void) and sucks kratos into. So that would make ares universal + . And ares is a mid tier in gow.

Another point I want to make is why in god of war or even greek mythology there is no planet busters. This is because the earth in greek myth is gaia which is very likely the most powerful deity after chaos. And busting Gaia would be impossible. 
If you actually read about Zeus in mythology he can life wipe earth with one thunderbolt and even level up the heavens. But he could never destroy earth, inspite of heavens being infinitely larger than earth.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 30, 2012)

Wut?

An endless void equates to a larger universe?


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Lina Inverse said:


> Wut?
> 
> An endless void equates to a larger universe?



An endless void which seems nothing like earth. It was more like space filled with stars. And yes this is better than creating just another similar universe.


----------



## Oceanus (May 30, 2012)

Well, the biggest religion today is christianity, so it's not hard to imagine, christian deitities winning over other deitities, especially in America.


----------



## Nevermind (May 30, 2012)

posterer said:


> The feats from the myth do apply since the story is based on greek mythology. So everything that happened before the story of kratos is true.



Uh, no. They don't. You're using an association fallacy.

Just because the games are in some way based on the myths don't mean all the feats or stories are present in the games, which have been shown to operate on far lesser power scales.


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Link removed 
minute 3:09

And there ares takes away kratos's magic. So yeah it isn't an illusion


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Uh, no. They don't. You're using an association fallacy.
> 
> Just because the games are in some way based on the myths don't mean all the feats or stories are present in the games, which have been shown to operate on far lesser power scales.



You fail to understand. God of war IS BASED ON GREEK MYTHOLOGY. Every one in mythology plays his/her role in god of war. Almost all deities are shown in god of war including primodial deities who created the very universe. Uranus, Chaos, Gaia etc...
God of war doesn't operate on a lesser scale. Just because kratos kills the gods doesn't make them weak. First the gods were weakened from the evils from pandora's box (Chaos). And second kratos is amped by the power of hope which is the very power of the olympians. Not to mention other things like blade of olympus, being a demigod and amped by titan magic.

Now we all know that any god from god of war is far more powerful than kratos. Kratos killed the gods due to plot reason and PIS/CIS.


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Ares's dimension is as big as a universe and it is endless.


----------



## Əyin (May 30, 2012)

It's depends on the warper itself, just like the Archangels.


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> It's depends on the warper itself, just like the Archangels.



GOD>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>archangel.
It's actually a fact


----------



## Əyin (May 30, 2012)

I don't think the Gods in GoW is the same as the real one. Look at Supernatural Pagan Gods, they're all easily murked by Lucifer. It's the same as the Gods in GoW.


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> I don't think the Gods in GoW is the same as the real one. Look at Supernatural Pagan Gods, they're all easily murked by Lucifer. It's the same as the Gods in GoW.



The difference between the supernatural pagan gods and gow gods is that supernatural is not based on the pagan gods' mythologies. For example, in norse myth odin creates the earth and the nine realms, while in supernatural God creates everything. Same goes to the other pagan gods. That is why you can't accept their mythology feats.
On the other hand Gow is based on greek mythology. So they created the universe and they rule it. That is why you can accept their mythology feats.
Do you see my point?


----------



## Əyin (May 30, 2012)

posterer said:


> The difference between the supernatural pagan gods and gow gods is that supernatural is not based on the pagan gods' mythologies. For example, in norse myth odin creates the earth and the nine realms, while in supernatural God creates everything. Same goes to the other pagan gods. That is why you can't accept their mythology feats.
> On the other hand Gow is based on greek mythology. So they created the universe and they rule it. That is why you can accept their mythology feats.
> Do you see my point?



:sweat 
Feats is not always based on mythology, it depends on the creator (of the game, the show, etc.), wether they want to make it powerful or not. We're talking about fiction here.


----------



## Ice (May 30, 2012)

By MVC logic, Lucifer is multi-universal.


----------



## Əyin (May 30, 2012)

lol, and Castiel is Universal.


----------



## Ice (May 30, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> lol, and Castiel is Universal.



Not to mention God can defeat Yahweh(SMT).


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> :sweat
> Feats is not always based on mythology, it depends on the creator (of the game, the show, etc.), wether they want to make it powerful or not. We're talking about fiction here.



But in GOW every titan every god is like his/her mythological counterpart.
Same thing goes to God in supernatural. Do we actually see him creating the world? NO. But we all know he did it.
Same thing in GOW, we know that the gods create the world.


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Lightning Heaven said:


> By MVC logic, Lucifer is multi-universal.



Lucifer isn't multi-versal. He is at best planet level. By powerscaling, he can reach multi planet level.


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> lol, and Castiel is Universal.



PROOF PLEASE.


----------



## Ice (May 30, 2012)

And Death is high multiversal.


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Lightning Heaven said:


> And Death is high multiversal.



Says who? Does he have any feats. I know he is powerful above multi-galaxy level but he was chained even by Sam and Dean


----------



## Əyin (May 30, 2012)

posterer said:


> But in GOW every titan every god is like his/her mythological counterpart.
> Same thing goes to God in supernatural. Do we actually see him creating the world? NO. But we all know he did it.
> Same thing in GOW, we know that the gods create the world.



God in Supernatural is admitted as the most powerful one in the verse by other Pagan Gods. You think that he was not seen creating the world means he's not powerful right?


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> God in Supernatural is admitted as the most powerful one in the verse by other Pagan Gods. You think that he was not seen creating the world means he's not powerful right?



You misunderstood me. I said that although he wasn't shown creating the world doesn't mean he didn't do it.
But what you're saying is that we have no proof that gow gods created the universe because they don't show it.
It is actually quoted in gow comics that ouranus brought life to the universe.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 30, 2012)

Posterer lightning was being sarcastic...she doesn't believe they are really that powerful.


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Light Hawk Wings said:


> Posterer lightning was being sarcastic...she doesn't believe they are really that powerful.



It's he first of all.
Believe it or not GOW gods>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>anything in supernatural.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 30, 2012)

Lightning is a girl....I know because I  know her from other forums anyways no Gods in GOW are not above God who is Universal+ possible Multiversal.


----------



## Nevermind (May 30, 2012)

Wow, this thread has gotten a lot more fucking terrible.

posterer/troll, stop with your fucking bullshit association fallacy powerscaling.

Everyone else, stop doing the same sort of thing. Lucifer wins, we all know this. Good thing NF mods care so much not to lock necroed threads with ridiculous arguments.


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Wow, this thread has gotten a lot more fucking terrible.
> 
> posterer/troll, stop with your fucking bullshit association fallacy powerscaling.
> 
> Everyone else, stop doing the same sort of thing. Lucifer wins, we all know this. Good thing NF mods care so much not to lock necroed threads with ridiculous arguments.



You can call me a troll you can call me a necro, I don't care. If you believe that lucifer wins fareenough, i respect your opinion.
But my point still stands that any mid tier god in gow would SLAUGHTER the supernatural cast.


----------



## Nevermind (May 30, 2012)

What point? All you're doing is fucking conflating shit and going hurr durr dey lose.

Goddammit, why are Judas and Ulti banned?


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 30, 2012)

so your  basically going 'LALALALALALALALALA'?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> mods





Nevermind said:


> care


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 30, 2012)

posterer said:


> You can call me a troll you can call me a necro, I don't care. If you believe that lucifer wins fareenough, i respect your opinion.
> But my point still stands that any mid tier god in gow would SLAUGHTER the supernatural cast.



So bassically your a fucking idiot?

Good to know.


----------



## Nevermind (May 30, 2012)

Oh mein square.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2012)

Now now mein square

We don't call them fucking idiots anymore

We call them sickle minded 

You should know this by now


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Now now mein square
> 
> We don't call them fucking idiots anymore
> 
> ...



You know I don't know better. 

But I'll stop.


----------



## Nevermind (May 30, 2012)

This thread has a....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> You know I don't know better.
> 
> But I'll stop.



No worries mein square

All is forgiven in the eyes of quality


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 30, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> This thread has a....


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Now now mein square
> 
> We don't call them fucking idiots anymore
> 
> ...



you gotta be politically correct about these things


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> What point? All you're doing is fucking conflating shit and going hurr durr dey lose.
> 
> Goddammit, why are Judas and Ulti banned?




The fact still remains:

Ares' or Zeus's pocket universe>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gabriels pocket Shitty world
Damaging the sky>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>roasting earth
Gaia=God<death.

Tell me what is supernatural's greatest feat,so we can compare.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2012)

Tell me

What can anyone from GOW do to kill Lucifer

So we can compare


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Tell me
> 
> What can anyone from GOW do to kill Lucifer
> 
> So we can compare



The real question you should be asking is what can lucifer do to GOW gods.

What is he gonna do? Snap his fingers and abracadanra the gods are dead.
Please, this smite only works on shitty beings compared to gods.


----------



## Nevermind (May 30, 2012)

Pocket universe, Nihilus.

We got multiversal GOW now.

posterer's GOW vs MvC Supernatural.

Who wins.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2012)

The real question you should be asking is what can the GOW gods to do Lucifer

What are they gonna do

Stop time and ream him in with multiple weapons all at once

Please, this smite only works on shitty beings compared to Lucifer


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Pocket universe, Nihilus.
> 
> We got multiversal GOW now.
> 
> ...



Are you trying to be sarcastic? because it's obviously not working and you are not worth my time.
I think you are trying to ignore the fact that I actually proved my point.


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> The real question you should be asking is what can the GOW gods to do Lucifer
> 
> What are they gonna do
> 
> ...



Are you actually comparing all the gods to lucifer.
Lucifer would get raped by any gow demigod.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2012)

Are you trying to act like you know what you're talking about

Because it's obviously not working and you are not worth my time

I think you are trying to ignore the fact that you haven't proven shit


----------



## Nevermind (May 30, 2012)

Why can't I rep Nihilus again?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2012)

posterer said:


> Are you actually comparing all the gods to lucifer.
> Lucifer would get raped by any gow demigod.



Are you actually comparing Lucifer to all the gods

Any GOW god would get sodomized by Lucifer


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Are you trying to act like you know what you're talking about
> 
> Because it's obviously not working and you are not worth my time
> 
> I think you are trying to ignore the fact that you haven't proven shit



Better stop acting like a moron kid or this is gonna get ugly!

You still didn't answer my question about what is supernatural's best feat?


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Are you actually comparing Lucifer to all the gods
> 
> Any GOW god would get sodomized by Lucifer



Kratos can solo supernatural cast.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 30, 2012)

Supernatural's best feat= Better than anything shown by the gods in GOW.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2012)

posterer said:


> Better stop acting like a moron kid or this is gonna get ugly!
> 
> You still didn't answer my question about what is supernatural's best feat?



Better stop acting like a mongoloid kid or this is gonna get ugly 

You still haven't answered my question as to what anyone in GOW can do to Lucifer


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Supernatural's best feat= Better than anything shown by the gods in GOW.



Tell me what it is?

Don't run away from the question or change the subject just tell me the best supernatural feat.


----------



## Nevermind (May 30, 2012)

posterer said:


> Kratos can solo supernatural cast.


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Better stop acting like a mongoloid kid or this is gonna get ugly
> 
> You still haven't answered my question as to what anyone in GOW can do to Lucifer



I will not reply to you
you<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,me


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2012)

posterer said:


> Kratos can solo supernatural cast.



Lucifer can lobotomize the entire fucking Mountain of Olympus


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 30, 2012)

posterer said:


> I will not reply to you
> you<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,me


You kind of defeated yourself right there.


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Lucifer can lobotomize the entire fucking Mountain of Olympus



Persephony could babyshake god and death and all supernatural cast


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 30, 2012)

Posterer, can Kratos/Zeus beat YHWH from Shin Megami Tensei?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 30, 2012)

posterer said:


> Better stop acting like a moron kid or this is gonna get ugly!
> 
> You still didn't answer my question about what is supernatural's best feat?



Read the thread before you enter it, there are some feats described there, such as lucifer roasting a planet as a side effect of one of his fights. Post feats to show how how GoW is above the feats posted so far. You moronic kid.


----------



## Nevermind (May 30, 2012)

The simple answer is is that he can't.

All he can do is his little equivocation.

Which, if we want to play that game, Lucifer killed Zeus and Odin, according to Ulti.

I'd like to point out that I reported this troll hours ago (before I even left for work in fact) and no action was taken. So the mods have no place to stand on regarding some of the shit we've done in this thread.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2012)

Zeus wasn't in Supernatural if I recall correctly

He did take out Odin though

This is aside from Chronos getting it up the ass last season


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Read the thread before you enter it, there are some feats described there, such as lucifer roasting a planet as a side effect of one of his fights. Post feats to show how how GoW is above the feats posted so far. You moronic kid.



I already told you that the titanomachy reshaped the earth and damaged the sky which is a better feat than roasting earth.

I am now getting out of this debate since I tried explaineing my point only for someone to show up and tell me ::"lucifer beats olympus".


----------



## posterer (May 30, 2012)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Posterer, can Kratos/Zeus beat YHWH from Shin Megami Tensei?



Kratos obviously no. Zeus easily.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 30, 2012)

posterer said:


> Kratos obviously no. Zeus easily.


----------



## Nevermind (May 30, 2012)

posterer said:


> Kratos obviously no. Zeus easily.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2012)

>GOW gods need a war to reshape the earth and damage the sky
>Lucifer causing global disasters just from being released from his cage

allmychips.gif


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2012)

posterer said:


> Kratos obviously no. Zeus easily.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 30, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> The simple answer is is that he can't.



I know, that's why I asked him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 30, 2012)

posterer said:


> I already told you that the titanomachy reshaped the earth and damaged the sky which is a better feat than roasting earth.
> 
> I am now getting out of this debate since I tried explaineing my point only for someone to show up and tell me ::"lucifer beats olympus".





posterer said:


> Kratos obviously no. Zeus easily.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 30, 2012)

posterer said:


> Persephony could* babyshake *god and death and all supernatural cast



Only people I know who say babyshake are the ones from MVC.


----------



## Fang (May 30, 2012)

Team LuLu vs GOW-verse ?


----------



## Nevermind (May 30, 2012)

Go for it.

Could use a bit of quality.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 30, 2012)

Mythological figures always get their myth feats now?

Good to know.

So Oberon from Gargoyles can still solo GoW.


----------



## Judas (May 30, 2012)

The fuck happened he-

>Reads thread

Oh, never mind. Just someone thinking that they can apply feats from the original mythology to GoW. Did it ever occur to poster that the GoW gods never demonstrated any shit comparable to their mythological counterparts, even on their best day? 

Oh wait...

No it didn't.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2012)

soo can I start wanking japanese deities in Naruto ?


----------



## Judas (May 30, 2012)

Knock yourself out.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 31, 2012)

I like how the thread isn't locked yet


----------



## Navy Scribe (May 31, 2012)

Where is the keyboard and the mouse?


----------



## Judas (May 31, 2012)

I like how somebody gave this thread one star out of frustration.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 31, 2012)

Probably Posterer


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 31, 2012)

one star thread 

via frustration


----------



## Shoddragon (May 31, 2012)

Lucifer snaps his fingers.


----------



## Voyeur (May 31, 2012)

In before the lock.

Also quality thread.


----------

